# One way or return ticket



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

This is for those of you who fly into Mexico with the intention of staying 4-5 or 6 months. Do you go on a one way ticket, then buy the return ticket closer to when you plan on leaving, or do you go with a return ticket already purchased. If you go with just a one way ticket, is there ever a hassle at immigration, being that you have no proof of when you plan on leaving, or do they even ask? We have only ever gone with a return ticket, but now we have bought our condo, we plan on staying for approx 5 months before returning to Canada for a month, but don't really want to commit to an exact return date so far in advance unless we have to. . Gracias


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

gringotim said:


> This is for those of you who fly into Mexico with the intention of staying 4-5 or 6 months. Do you go on a one way ticket, then buy the return ticket closer to when you plan on leaving, or do you go with a return ticket already purchased. If you go with just a one way ticket, is there ever a hassle at immigration, being that you have no proof of when you plan on leaving, or do they even ask? We have only ever gone with a return ticket, but now we have bought our condo, we plan on staying for approx 5 months before returning to Canada for a month, but don't really want to commit to an exact return date so far in advance unless we have to. . Gracias


You should be fine with a one way ticket. I've been going to Mexico for years on one way tickets and the issue with immigration never comes up.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Perrier said:


> You should be fine with a one way ticket. I've been going to Mexico for years on one way tickets and the issue with immigration never comes up.


Same here.


----------



## PV Bob (Apr 27, 2017)

We have been doing the same for a number of years on vacation and now that we have a place (PVR <->YYZ). If the return portion isn't in the high season, we have gotten great deals on both legs doing one way trips (immigration is never a problem, price is what we look for). I did make a mistake a few years back when we weren't sure of our return. We ended up having to come back to Canada when spring break was ending in a number of major cities. The price was almost double what we could have gotten with a flexible return ticket that carried a small penalty for changing dates. Expensive lesson learned. I guess it's always a bit of a gamble when it comes to price.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It depends on your airline. Some people have bought a one-way ticket and then been prevented from boarding by their airline, who are playing it (too) safe. I have mostly heard of this happening to tourists (occasionally), not part-time residents. 
Since the airline is responsible for returning at their expense a person who is refused entry, they want to be sure that will not happen. Some airlines are stricter about this than others. Yet it seems that no one who reaches Mexico and wants to enter on a one-way ticket is turned away by immigration.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

maesonna said:


> It depends on your airline. Some people have bought a one-way ticket and then been prevented from boarding by their airline, who are playing it (too) safe. I have mostly heard of this happening to tourists (occasionally), not part-time residents.
> Since the airline is responsible for returning at their expense a person who is refused entry, they want to be sure that will not happen. Some airlines are stricter about this than others. Yet it seems that no one who reaches Mexico and wants to enter on a one-way ticket is turned away by immigration.


I looked into the law requiring ailines liability to pay for foreigners to returning to the country of origin of flight comming into mexico in mexican Law. only are airline libel for this if the foreigner has no Mexican consulate issued visa [for foreigngers that need an actual visa to visit Mexico] , valid Passport or any other lack of ptoperty documents to be admitted to mexico. If the foreighner has a criminal record and is not admitted by INMs [Mexican Immigration] he or INMs wlil be liabel to return him to the country his passport is valid on the next avaiñable flight.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

AlanMexicali said:


> I looked into the law requiring ailines liability to pay for foreigners to returning to the country of origin of flight comming into mexico in mexican Law. only are airline libel for this if the foreigner has no Mexican consulate issued visa [for foreigngers that need an actual visa to visit Mexico] , valid Passport or any other lack of ptoperty documents to be admitted to mexico. If the foreighner has a criminal record and is not admitted by INMs [Mexican Immigration] he or INMs wlil be liabel to return him to the country his passport is valid on the next avaiñable flight.


Nevertheless, people have reported not being allowed to board their flight to Mexico with a one-way ticket. Rare as these accounts are, I’ve heard of them mostly from tourists from Europe, also a few from US.


----------

